
Will Wright’s City in a Box (2016) - doppp
https://www.filfre.net/2016/06/simcity-part-1-will-wrights-city-in-a-box/
======
Quequau
Sim Earth is the one game I've wanted to see a sequel to for years but
unfortunately everyone seems to love city sims instead.

